# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Sept 23 - Sept 29 2012 - MikesFrogs

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week - MikesFrogs!

Can't wait to learn more about you!


Don't forget to nominate - either via PM or posting in the main thread.  Nominations have been slow, after a couple more weeks I will have run out of nominations!

----------


## Heather

Yay! I love your frogs Mike. Can't wait to read more  :Smile: .

----------


## Faith

Congrats Mike!

----------


## Pluke

Haha congrats Mike.. Really looking forward to picture day.  :Wink:

----------


## Patsy

Congrats Mike!

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thank you for letting me be member of the week!

As everyone already knows my name is Mike  :Smile: 

I am 22 years old and have two daughters and a lovely wife. California is where I have lived for a majority of my life. My parents owned a pet store when I was younger and that's where it all started. You could find me up in the mountains finding lizards or behind the store catching snakes. Most of the time I was a handful! I was always messing with animals that i should not have like the baby crocs and reticulated pythons.

Another love of mine is sports. Growing up I always played baseball, soccer, basketball and football. Being 6' 5 I got a lot of attention from High School coaches.  I set baseball records for my school that I don't think will be broken for awhile. :P I was a pitcher and was known as the workhorse. Part of me still thinks I should go back to college and play college baseball. I did however tear my ACL a few months ago playing basketball and am waiting to have my surgery. 

One of the best days in High school was when we had our senior class project and I brought a 13ft Burmese python and two 7ft Red Tail Boas to school. How many schools do you know that would let a kid bring those into the school and keep them at the school all day? I could say I got to run the school to some extent.lol Pic is of my Basketball Coach and counselor with me holding the Burm. Part of the project was me feeding the snakes during the presentation........ Well I kept the rats inside a tub that was inside the snakes tub. I was in Art when I heard a odd sound. All of us got up to look at the snakes and one of the redtails got the tub open and grabbed a rat.lol :EEK!: 

Favorite Colors
Blue 
Silver

Favorite Food
Pizza

Favorite Movie
Gone in 60 seconds

Favorite Athlete
Dan Marino "If anyone ever wants a free frog send me something of his" 

Favorite Quote
"Do today what others wont so, tomorrow you can do what others cant"

Favorite animals
Prairie dog
Gaboon & Rhino Viper
Peacock
Rosy boas

Inspiration 
Steve Irwin

He was a passionate person and truly gave his heart and soul for what he loved! As a kid I sat glued in front of the TV every Saturday morning watching him. He was the absolute best! Animal planet has really disappointed me with what they are showing kids these days. My daughters don't get to see the good old boys like Steve Irwin, Mark O' Shaye , Steve Austin and Jeff Corwin. They were the guys that got the message out about conservation and really got young kids interested in animals. Ebay is where I found DVDs and VHS tapes of these great guys to show my daughters when they are older. 

I also love Saltwater Fish! Once I had a banded cat shark and would eat squid pieces out of my hand. Really what i would love is a saltwater tank that wraps around my bed. I think that would be awesome.

Please ask me questions 

I might have been a little short with this because tonight is my anniversary and my wife's not happy that I am on the computer. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Pluke

Wow.. You're 22, I thought you were much older than that, haha!  Saltwater tanks are awesome, I used to have a 55 gallon I would sit and stare at for hours. It must have been awesome growing up around the pet store like that. Anyways, you might not want to make your wife angry on anniversary night.  :Wink:  

Good to hear more about you.  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Came on to introduce Monday and looks like you are on top of things Mike!   Great getting to know you!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Nice to know a little more about you Mike. I actually thought you were my age, but I guess not Lol! I'm not much older though.

Love the pic with the Python. Awesome snake!!

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thank you. She was a pain to drag around school all day though.lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you. She was a pain to drag around school all day though.lol


I believe it. They get to be very VERY heavy.

----------


## Heather

Happy Anniversary! 

I enjoyed reading about you. 

6'5"! I hadn't imagined you as tall, lol! (I am 5'2"). 

Snakes are awesome, though I've never had any. I used to be afraid of them when I was younger. I lived in the Mohave years ago and saw some pretty neat ones. My daughter is 10. She loves them and every time we go for frog and lizard supplies she asks if we can get one. 

Salt water tanks are so beautiful. My sister has a 125 gallon coral reef tank. The closest I ever came to that was my brackish Columbian shark catfish x3. I had them until they outgrew their tank at 8" each. One day they ate my $80 zebra plec! Little stinkers! Anyway, I eventually traded them in. 

So, I guess I'll wait until tomorrow to hear how your frog hobby started  :Smile: .

----------


## BCS275

That black and white shot of you on the court........dead-ringer for a Boston Celtic, circa 1965.  You look a bit like Hondo himself in fact!

http://wirelesstoyz.com/images/store...licek-4815.jpg

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thats Funny! lol




> That black and white shot of you on the court........dead-ringer for a Boston Celtic, circa 1965.  You look a bit like Hondo himself in fact!
> 
> http://wirelesstoyz.com/images/store...licek-4815.jpg

----------


## mikesfrogs

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

Here we go!

In 2008, I bought a small group of pacman frogs for my younger brother. He was always getting introuble and I figured he needed something to keep him busy. That ended up not taking care of the "Keeping him busy" problem so, took got the frogs back. Between 2008-2010 I bought a few frogs and slowly added to the group. I stumbled upon the Samurai blue pacman frogs in winter of 2010. I called up Yusuke and took out a loan to buy my 1st blue female. After she arrived I bought 7 adults from Exotic Pets in Las Vegas. In the spring of 2011 I produced my first batch of pacman frogs. At the time there was hardly any info about breeding pacman frogs. I took a kiddy pool from walmart and rigged up a rain chamber. Out of all my rain chambers i think the frogs liked that one the most.

I have kept many species of Amphibians and would have to say that pacman frogs and spanish ribbed newts are my favorite. The newts are very unique. They will take food right from your hand. My daughters love them. 

Mistakes
Sold frogs that I should have kept! lol
Mixed imported animals with cbb
and many more

Breedings for the future!

C. Joaz
C. Cornuta
C. CranwellI

I really would like to breed mutants with Cornuta. It would be neat to see a Fantasy pacman frog that changes color as it grows.

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.


I am sorry for not making it on yesterday - my husband's grandfather passed Monday night so we have been busy with family.   
I look forward to coming back and catching up on  you Mike!

----------


## Jeff

Send our condolences from the FrogForum family to your husband and family members Jenna... I think I can speak for everyone in saying that you have done a great job maintaining the MOTW forum and a meager one day delay given the circumstances is completely understandable.

Looking forward to hearing more about you as well Mike!  = )

----------


## mikesfrogs

Lots of random pictures of animals i have and had.

----------


## Jeff

I'm partial to that gorgeous retic but I have to admit I never realized there were so many different morphotypes of Pacman frog (assuming they are all the same species, I am not very well versed in my frog identification).

I've really only seen a few examples in person with minor varying degrees of color from what I'd assume are wildtypes and albinos; I had no idea so much morph potential was in these frogs. Dark ones, bright ones, different patterns... I think the one that is most interesting to me is the about halfway down to the far right... he kind of looks like a piebald? Awesome.

Nice collection you've had there Mike! Enjoyed your photos = )

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'm partial to that gorgeous retic but I have to admit I never realized there were so many different morphotypes of Pacman frog (assuming they are all the same species, I am not very well versed in my frog identification).
> 
> I've really only seen a few examples in person with minor varying degrees of color from what I'd assume are wildtypes and albinos; I had no idea so much morph potential was in these frogs. Dark ones, bright ones, different patterns... I think the one that is most interesting to me is the about halfway down to the far right... he kind of looks like a piebald? Awesome.
> 
> Nice collection you've had there Mike! Enjoyed your photos = )


!I believe that is a C. Cranwelli Lime Green Albino Mutant Jeff. To put it in a rough way, there are a ridiculous amount of varying color Morphs out there. Especially of C. Cranwelli.  :Smile:  Mike has many as you can see  :Wink:

----------

JeffreH

----------


## mikesfrogs

If its the one in the pic here that is of a form of mutant. They change color. Pic is of baby and sub adult.

----------

JeffreH

----------


## mikesfrogs

There will be as many pacman frog morphs as their is ball python morphs  :Smile: 





> I'm partial to that gorgeous retic but I have to admit I never realized there were so many different morphotypes of Pacman frog (assuming they are all the same species, I am not very well versed in my frog identification).
> 
> I've really only seen a few examples in person with minor varying degrees of color from what I'd assume are wildtypes and albinos; I had no idea so much morph potential was in these frogs. Dark ones, bright ones, different patterns... I think the one that is most interesting to me is the about halfway down to the far right... he kind of looks like a piebald? Awesome.
> 
> Nice collection you've had there Mike! Enjoyed your photos = )

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If its the one in the pic here that is of a form of mutant. They change color. Pic is of baby and sub adult.


Was I right about the kind of mutant is is Mike?

----------


## mikesfrogs

The one above is a blue eyed mutant. I do have two lime green mutants. Don't know what pic was looked at. Lol

----------

JeffreH

----------


## Jeff

Yes! That is the one I was looking at, the one you just reposted on Post #22... he is gorgeous...along with much of the rest of your collection of course.

If there are going to be as many pacman morphs as BP morphs I might consider expanding my collection into the uncharted phib zone 0.0

----------


## mikesfrogs

I really like the pacs. I think in a year or so I'm going to do ball pythons. I want to breed the pieds and pied morphs. 


> Yes! That is the one I was looking at, the one you just reposted on Post #22... he is gorgeous...along with much of the rest of your collection of course.
> 
> If there are going to be as many pacman morphs as BP morphs I might consider expanding my collection into the uncharted phib zone 0.0

----------

